# What are you paying for Gasoline



## Jerry Cudahy

Holly cow, I paid approx $4.60 a gallon today. We buy in liters here so I had to do a quick calculation. Toronto Canada

What are folks around the world paying?


----------



## Ashley Campbell

$2.90 a gallon. Cost me about $36 to fill my car up.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Ashley Campbell said:


> $2.90 a gallon. Cost me about $36 to fill my car up.


 My Yukon took $100 today


----------



## Alice Bezemer

$ 7.02 Diesel per gallon and $ 8.58 per gallon for Euro 95

me thinks your prices aint that bad compared to what we pay in the netherlands :sad:


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Alice Bezemer said:


> $ 7.02 Diesel per gallon and $ 8.58 per gallon for Euro 95
> 
> me thinks your prices aint that bad compared to what we pay in the netherlands :sad:


 Here Deisel is on par with gas. Basicly same price


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Here Deisel is on par with gas. Basicly same price


diesel is slightly cheaper here but we pay a hell of a lot of tax on both diesel and euro95


----------



## Megan Berry

I have a Dodge Charger R/T. I don't think the poor thing remembers what a full tank feels like! $10 today... $15 tomorrow.... :lol:

$3.18 is a decent price around here. Rumor has it we should expect $5/gallon and up this summer.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Ashley Campbell said:


> $2.90 a gallon. Cost me about $36 to fill my car up.


Is that on Carson? Everything around here is closer to $3.
It cost me closer to $50 to fill up the Villager :-(


----------



## Jerry Lyda

$3.00 reg, cost me $81.00 this morning to put only 27 gallons in. I have a 35 gallon tank in a B-250 dodge van. I'll need more Saturday


----------



## Harry Keely

3.05 to 3.14 here for 87


----------



## Drew Peirce

Paid $3.25 for 93 premium at sams club today.


----------



## Harry Keely

Drew Peirce said:


> Paid $3.25 for 93 premium at sams club today.


GA or FL, asking because I travel to WPB occasionally or go right through it to continue south


----------



## Adam Rawlings

$4.42 a gallon for diesel, $117.00 to fill the truck this morning in British Columbia.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

$3.75 for mid grade yesterday, but, I can beat that by maybe 15 to 20 cents if I have to go to the valley.


----------



## David Frost

It was 2.99 today. Who knows what tomorrow brings. That "company" car becomes a bigger and bigger perk each day, ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Marta Wajngarten

I filled up today at 1.163/L, cost me just under $95. Not sure what that converts to in gal and I don't want to know. I know that when we went to the states a few weeks ago a fill up cost us only about $60. 
I'm just glad I don't have to use premium!! :-o


----------



## Nicole Lit

Here in British Columbia I am paying 1.16/L for regular so I think that would be around 4.39/gallon? Costs almost $80 for a full tank give or take.

Another reason I do love my 4runner - for a mid size SUV that I can get 2 XL metal crates in along with lots of training equip, I am quite happy with the gas mileage I get with it, although I wouldn't argue if the price of fuel stopped going up


----------



## Mo Earle

$3.19 in Daytona....getting to cost to much to go to work!


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Thomas Barriano said:


> Is that on Carson? Everything around here is closer to $3.
> It cost me closer to $50 to fill up the Villager :-(


That's what it was on post less than a week or so ago yeah.

Oh and my $36 fill up - was from the low fuel light on. However, my car only holds 13 gallons total.


----------



## Jim Nash

All I know is my low fuel warning is going off in my truck and everytime I fill it up I max out the $75 limit on my debit card . I think it's around $3.20 at the Super America down the street .


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I use regular gas but may have to use the next higher grade. I get a lot of spark knock now. I think the gas is not as good as it was.


----------



## Erin Suggett

$3.75 on average in my area (Riverside County) in Southern California.

I have a 2009 Chevy Silverado and a 1978 Firebird - so I'm screwed either way.


----------



## Lenn Heafey

It's 1.14 a liter here in Ontario at the moment, normally raises or falls by at least 5-7 cents depending on the time of week


----------



## Joby Becker

3.29...for regular unleaded


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Was 3.13 this morning 3.29 tonight Up 6.00 dollars a barrel today.
Thanks kadafi I hate when these ****s from bum**** no ware get in my pockets


----------



## Jackie Lockard

It's $3.10-3.20 here. Although lately I've been going to Jersey to get it under $3. 

If gas goes up to $5 I'm going bankrupt. :-({|=


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Just topped off my tank at a new Gas station. I paid $3.45 a gallon for reg. I am sure it will be up before the weekend. The two Gas stations by my house both sell reg for $3.66 a gal.


----------



## Harry Keely

Mario Fernandez said:


> Just topped off my tank at a new Gas station. I paid $3.45 a gallon for reg. I am sure it will be up before the weekend. The two Gas stations by my house both sell reg for $3.66 a gal.


Thats ridiculous


----------



## Tanith Wheeler

I'm always amazed when I fill up my fiancee's car with gas when in the states... it's so cheap. Makes me laugh when I hear americans complain.

Currently over in England I'm paying £1.32 per (uk) litre. That's £6 per gallon. For regular

In US terms = :-({|= $9.70 a gallon


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Get ready to pay more , that nut bar libya whack job just threatened to blow up the gas supply he controls.


----------



## susan tuck

$3.10 /gal


----------



## Sarah Atlas

$2.98 a gal. with a 35 gal tank on my Suburban
South Jersey


----------



## Erica Boling

$2.99 regular unleaded in central New Jersey today


----------



## Pia Porko

Filled up on Sunday for 1,51€/L


----------



## Bob Scott

2.95 a gal. My wife's car requires premium and she pays about .25 cents more.....I think!


----------



## Nicole Stark

$3.80/gal for diesel, regular is $3.52/gal up my way.


----------



## Bob Scott

I just put the 10 gallons of gas I had set aside for my generator into my car.
Sure hope we don't have any more storms this winter. :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

you don´t want to know...cheap tankstation euro 95 : 1,55 euro/liter
1 gallon= 3.79 liter
1 euro= $1.37
so about $8/gallon


----------



## Michelle Kutelis

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> you don´t want to know...cheap tankstation euro 95 : 1,55 euro/liter
> 1 gallon= 3.79 liter
> 1 euro= $1.37
> so about $8/gallon


I think I will stop complaining now!

$3.55/gal in Southern California.


----------



## Jim Nash

Just paid $3.49 for the next grade up from regular which is $3.29 . Got 3/4 of the tank filled before my debit card maxed out .


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Get ready to pay more , that nut bar libya whack job just threatened to blow up the gas supply he controls.


Jerry,

I have no love lost for Middle East Whack jobs, BUT prices are rising now due to speculators and oil companies using the crises 
in Libya as an excuse to raise prices. Do you notice how prices go up immediately when you get the report of bad weather or political crisis, but it takes months for prices to start to go down when the weather is good, the crisis is over?


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jerry,
> 
> I have no love lost for Middle East Whack jobs, BUT prices are rising now due to speculators and oil companies using the crises
> in Libya as an excuse to raise prices. Do you notice how prices go up immediately when you get the report of bad weather or political crisis, but it takes months for prices to start to go down when the weather is good, the crisis is over?


 With you brother, U are so correct.

Prediction ... the whack job is a dead man walking.


----------



## Joby Becker

Speculation and the poopooing of all attempts to increase refining and production capacity domestically.

I remember 15-20 years ago all the people badmouthing attempts to increase refining capabilites, saying that it would not have an impact for 15-20 yrs...](*,)](*,)](*,)

Oil/fuel is used like chess pieces in a world wide chess game, I still cannot figure out why we are not playing to win that game. We have some of the hugest deposits on the planet, shale alone could be a game changer.

I say lift the moritorium, lift the bans on new exploration, let the drilling begin, ALLOW the building of 4-5 new refineries. An start SELLING our oil and gas to other countries instead letting them manipulate us.

I am all for alternative fuels, but until they are economically viable, and can PERFORM.... OIL is king, it ain't going anywhere anytime soon, unless it is FORCED....


----------



## Michelle Reusser

I'm so glad I traded in my Excursion. 44gal tank and 10.5mpg. I did miss it for awhile. No more dog training until we get a pu and my car is tiny but, I am getting over the fact that I can't fit half my house inside. The new car does require premium but I haven't pumped a tank into her since we bought it. My husband is so in love with my car, he keeps her full for me. So I really can't say what our prices are out here. Guessing around $3.50 a gallon for regular but it keeps going up every day.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler

I think that I win the most expensive petrol game :-o


----------



## maggie fraser

Tanith Wheeler said:


> I think that I win the most expensive petrol game :-o


 
Do you ? We are currently £1.36 per litre for diesel and £1.28 for petrol.


----------



## Joby Becker

Hey Jim. 

I have worked at gas stations and for banks that issue credit cards.

You can always go IN the store to pay. The limit is for "at the pump" only.
With most cards you can also re-insert and finish filling on a separate transaction 1 additional time, each card issuer has their own rules on that though..mainly to avoid someone stealing your card and filling up 5 cars with it...

You probably know this, but was just tossing it out there...


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Lets face it ladies...live in europe and when it comes to diesel/gasprices we are all ****ED :lol:


----------



## Pia Porko

Alice Bezemer said:


> Lets face it ladies...live in europe and when it comes to diesel/gasprices we are all ****ED :lol:


And 99% of it is tax..


----------



## Marta Wajngarten

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> you don´t want to know...cheap tankstation euro 95 : 1,55 euro/liter
> 1 gallon= 3.79 liter
> 1 euro= $1.37
> so about $8/gallon


Yes but you can throw a rock and hit some one in the next country  I pretty much drive across a small Euro country when I go to visit a friend in the next big city


----------



## maggie fraser

Alice Bezemer said:


> Lets face it ladies...live in europe and when it comes to diesel/gasprices we are all ****ED :lol:


We're dearer that you :lol:.

Not only that, Scotland drills the very stuff but the .....you know who, not onlly steals our revenue but ups our prices :lol: :evil:.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Pia Porko said:


> And 99% of it is tax..



just did a quick search and for euro 95 at E 1.70 per liter theres E1.13 that goes to the government !

ya gotta love government since they tax the petrol and then proceed to also make us pay VAT at 19%

greedy bastards


----------



## maggie fraser

Alice Bezemer said:


> just did a quick search and for euro 95 at E 1.70 per liter theres E1.13 that goes to the government !
> 
> ya gotta love government since they tax the petrol and then proceed to also make us pay VAT at 19%
> 
> greedy bastards


VAT @ 19 % ?? We're now TWenty!! Gotta luv it :lol:.


----------



## Pia Porko

I can remember (well over 10 years ago) some big old men were bitching over gasoline prices and said "if it ever gets higher than 5 Finn marks (currently approx. 0,84€),we'll stop driving.# Wonder how many have realized this since the gas price has been gradually rising ever since I can remember. When I got my drivers licencein 2001 it was already over 5 FIM.


----------



## Joby Becker

maggie fraser said:


> we're dearer that you :lol:.
> 
> Not only that, scotland drills the very stuff but the .....you know who, not onlly steals our revenue but ups our prices :lol: :evil:.


china??? India??? or the UK?


----------



## maggie fraser

Joby Becker said:


> china??? India??? or the UK?


UK ?? United Kingdom ?? You mean England ???

Folks wonder why we Scots are dour and drink....it's not only the weather. :smile:


----------



## Pia Porko

maggie fraser said:


> VAT @ 19 % ?? We're now TWenty!! Gotta luv it :lol:.


23% in Finland TAKE THAT!!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Marta Haus said:


> Yes but you can throw a rock and hit some one in the next country  I pretty much drive across a small Euro country when I go to visit a friend in the next big city


yup that´s true. 1 way drive to work is 55 km, i tank about 43 liters per time (when the light just went on) about once a week.
Still isn't funny knowing about 80% is taxes[-X


----------



## maggie fraser

Pia Porko said:


> 23% in Finland TAKE THAT!!


 
We have not only VAT at 20% but we also have a an AUtomatic percent rise as and when oil goes up. It's causing quite a stir at the minute, at this rate it'll be shank's pony soon.


----------



## Pia Porko

In Europe you pay tax for.. EVERYTHING?!?! I'm just desperate to get outta this company called Europe.. Let's say my parent's decided to die just now: I'd have to sell my inheritance in order to pay the inheritance tax! I wish my parents 1) never die 2)decide to get rid of anything they own before they go or otherwise I'll be S****ed!


----------



## David Frost

It was 2.96 when I left for work this morning (0525). It was 3.09 on my way home (1515).

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Holly cow, I paid approx $4.60 a gallon today. We buy in liters here so I had to do a quick calculation. Toronto Canada
> 
> What are folks around the world paying?


By midnight tonight we here in the Toronto area will now be approx $5 a gallon. That is a 40 cent increase in just a few days. The gas stations are beginning to become parking lots of cars waiting to get fuel before the next increase.

My wife, Eve just filled her Freestar, $90.


----------



## maggie fraser

Jerry Cudahy said:


> By midnight tonight we here in the Toronto area will now be approx $5 a gallon. That is a 40 cent increase in just a few days. The gas stations are beginning to become parking lots of cars waiting to get fuel before the next increase.
> 
> My wife, Eve just filled her Freestar, $90.


 
$5 a gallon ??.....my heart's breaking for you.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Checked tonight, gas is up to $3.09/gallon at the corner store by my house.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jerry Cudahy;254912
My wife said:


> FREE star isn't exactly an accurate name?


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler

I filled up my commuter car yesterday. $3.59/gallon in Southern California. I figured out it now costs me $11 a day to get to work and back. I shouldn't have done that!

Laura


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Thomas Barriano said:


> FREE star isn't exactly an accurate name?


lol, nothing free about $90


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Haha, reminds me once when I went to get gas in my old truck back in AZ. Gas was $3.15 a gallon (this was around 2005?). Anyway, I had cash on me, I walked in and handed the clerk a $100 bill.
The clerk says "We can't accept anything over a $20, we can't make change, can't you read?"

I look at the clerk, look at my truck with the 38 gallon tank on it and say "what change?!"

Ended up costing me $115 to fill the truck, I had to go back in and give the clerk another $20. Change indeed.


----------



## Bob Scott

I can remember paying 50 cents a gallon going across the dessert and thought I was getting raped! :lol:


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Bob Scott said:


> I can remember paying 50 cents a gallon going across the dessert and thought I was getting raped! :lol:


Haha, young man I can remember 29 cents.

Here is a link from today and the price of a barrel crude.

http://money.cnn.com/2011/02/24/markets/oil/index.htm?cnn=yes&hpt=T2


----------



## Keith Earle

3.35 to in deland at race trac one of the cheaper sta,s


----------



## Bob Scott

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Haha, young man I can remember 29 cents.
> 
> Here is a link from today and the price of a barrel crude.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2011/02/24/markets/oil/index.htm?cnn=yes&hpt=T2



That was in the middle of the dessert where you didn't have a choice. That's why the scream for rape. :lol:
At home it was 25 cents. It was 1970 because that was the first trip my wife and I made in my new 70 Duster 340.

I see today that regular jumped up to 3.19. ](*,)


----------



## Angie Stark

filled up at 3.36 yesterday


----------



## Ian Forbes

Alice Bezemer said:


> $ 7.02 Diesel per gallon and $ 8.58 per gallon for Euro 95
> 
> me thinks your prices aint that bad compared to what we pay in the netherlands :sad:


About $7.90-8.00 per gallon here in the UK.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

$5.60/Gal today Toronto


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

http://money.cnn.com/2011/02/25/news/economy/gasoline_prices/index.htm?hpt=T2


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Bob Scott said:


> It was 1970 because that was the first trip my wife and I made in my new 70 Duster 340.


Cool car, not a Z28 Camaro or any other small block Chevy but not a bad car


----------



## Mike Scheiber

3.49 its gone up .38 cents in three days here :sad:


----------



## Mike Lauer

3.48 in Michigan today


----------



## Jackie Lockard

$3.25 this morning! I'm going to Jersey from now on!


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Bob Scott said:


> It was 1970 because that was the first trip my wife and I made in my new 70 Duster 340.


Damn Nice Car in the day.


----------



## Hans Akerbakk

Time to leave the mine for my turn around , 2.5 hour flight White Horse to Vancouver $ 1200 one way.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Hans Akerbakk said:


> Time to leave the mine for my turn around , 2.5 hour flight White Horse to Vancouver $ 1200 one way.


Thats harsh and will take a bite how long were you working


----------



## Michelle Reusser

$3.50 a gallon here in Nor Cal. I had the husband tell me today when he filled up, but we paid $3.70 for premium.


----------



## Hans Akerbakk

3 weeks in 1 week out. My flight in was $370
Company pays but it costs in projects being put on hold. 
It's a 32 hour drive shipping was $5000 for one truck 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

http://money.cnn.com/2011/02/26/news/economy/gas_prices/index.htm?hpt=T1


----------



## Michelle Reusser

How are you all doing on home heating costs? PG&E (Pacific Gas and Electric) upped the prices a couple months ago. My bill is $40 higher a month so far and then our lovely water company decided to stick a $20 a month increase, so we sent from $61-82 a month for water overnight. This shit is really starting to add up!


----------



## Adam Rawlings

We heat our home with a wood burning stove, so it's only my time and gas for the chainsaw. We are on well water and the only cost is the electricity that powers the pump. My electric bill is about $125.00 a month.

No, I don't shoot dinner every night.;-)


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Access Chg: 30 days x $0.3052 $9.16
Access Chg: 212 CCF x $0.1396 $29.60
Gas Cost: 212 CCF x $0.6034 $127.92
GCA: 212 CCF x $-0.1499 $31.78 CR

GCA = Gas Cost Adjustment
Total charge this service $134.90

^ From my Feb. bill. Gas is only for heat and hot water. 

Electric was like $90, water usually runs $65 or so. Usually the total electric/gas bill in the summer is about $90, but the water bill can be $120 lol.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

PG&E is about $60 bucks a month during the winter but that is just pump, water heater and lights. Only have wood heat and am coming down to the wire in the next week or so on $400 bucks for wood so far. Averags out about $80 buck a mo for wood....but we have had either spring weather in the mid 60's or like tonight.... forcasted at 14 degrees. Most of the crazy weather has been the extreme, on way or the other. PG&E and wood averages this year at about $140 a month.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

@ Ashley:

Gas & electicity: € 405/mo (that's about $558 )](*,)
Water about € 25 ($35) I think


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Last winter season heating oil ran about $3000 for our farm.

This year I am already at $3500 and another two fills to go before I shut the furnace down.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

about $325 a month for gas and electric and $45 for water per month and again ofcourse the majority of the bill is tax!

we pay like 0.07 eurocents per KWh and 0.11 eurocents tax per KWh and then ofcourse VAT :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

oh have to add, I have a single little farm in the middle of nowhere (at least for Dutch thoughts), and it is barely isolated. We're started on isolation. Bought a wood heater which will heat my normal heatingplates, so I can save some euro's


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> @ Ashley:
> 
> Gas & electicity: € 405/mo (that's about $558 )](*,)
> Water about € 25 ($35) I think


I keep the house between 65-70 degrees on average and I'm frugal as all hell, lights don't get turned on until it's dark.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Ashley Campbell said:


> I keep the house between 65-70 degrees on average and I'm frugal as all hell, lights don't get turned on until it's dark.


 It is about 68-70 F (20 celcius) in the house, all day, 'cause I have my FIL living with us.


----------



## Sara Waters

Diesel here is $1.45 per litre. 

Cant be bothered converting that into gallons but the aussie dollar is at parity with the greenback. This is my biggest expense as I drive about 30,000km a year in a gas guzzling landcriuser

Electricity - I have installed solar panels and havent paid a power bill this year depsite heavy use of airconditioning.

Heating - I grow my own wood so just get out the chainsaw. 

Interest rates on mortgage borrowing is the real killer - rising up towards 8%


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Sara Waters said:


> Diesel here is $1.45 per litre.
> 
> Cant be bothered converting that into gallons but the aussie dollar is at parity with the greenback. This is my biggest expense as I drive about 30,000km a year in a gas guzzling landcriuser
> 
> Electricity - I have installed solar panels and havent paid a power bill this year depsite heavy use of airconditioning.
> 
> Heating - I grow my own wood so just get out the chainsaw.
> 
> Interest rates on mortgage borrowing is the real killer - rising up towards 8%





Sara Waters said:


> Interest rates on mortgage borrowing is the real killer - rising up towards 8%


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

No end in sight.

Sunday Morning Toronto

$5.62 / Gallon


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Hydrogen

I cannot wait until the car manufacturers and Governments end this insanity and dependence on oil.

The tech is now available.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

http://money.cnn.com/2011/02/26/news/economy/gas_prices/index.htm?hpt=T2


----------



## Adam Rawlings

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Hydrogen
> 
> I cannot wait until the car manufacturers and Governments end this insanity and dependence on oil.
> 
> The tech is now available.


This company is from BC and has been around for along time working with the hydrogen fuel cells.

http://www.ballard.com/


----------



## Hans Akerbakk

Another B.C. company uses fuel vapor technoligy and developed a 3 wheel car that went from Vancouver B.C. to San Francisco USA a 15 hour drive on 10 gallons of fuel.
The car can also do 0-60 in 5 seconds and pull 1.7gs in a corner


----------



## Joby Becker

I am all for alternative fuel. We are dependent on oil and natural gas, and will be until the alternatives are efficient and affordable for the country, the producers, and the end consumer.

It seems the most efficient ways to produce the Hydrogen are from nuclear and natural gas.

So far, from what I can tell is that there is no cost effective/efficient methods of production or delivery of any of these alternatives, without major infrustructure changes and HEAVY subsidizing, which will come from penalties and taxation.

I do not know about Canada, but I do not think that our country can afford (financially) to implement anything full scale, anytime soon, we are the verge of a meltdown now on all levels..local, state and federal...with a debt ceiling that may cave in on us, without even messing with the energy industries, which will be put in some huge package that will most likely triple our energy costs by the time it is done.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

GM gave hydro cars to several politicians here. Problem is as you say Joby. The infastruture does not exist. No place to refuel.


----------



## Faisal Khan

Ride motorcycles, problem solved! 180 HP, 450lbs weight, 40MPG. Simply incredible power to weight ratio = 3rd gear wheelies @ 100mph+


----------



## Joby Becker

Faisal Khan said:


> Ride motorcycles, problem solved! 180 HP, 450lbs weight, 40MPG. Simply incredible power to weight ratio = 3rd gear wheelies @ 100mph+


yer dogs ride with ya?? LOL


----------



## Faisal Khan

Joby Becker said:


> yer dogs ride with ya?? LOL


Sure thing, they roll in da truck :-D no wheelies though


----------



## Ian Forbes

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Hydrogen
> 
> I cannot wait until the car manufacturers and Governments end this insanity and dependence on oil.
> 
> The tech is now available.


I work in powertrain development for a major auto OEM. I guarantee that all the auto OEMs have been working for decades on alternatives to gasoline/diesel powertrains. These include Hydrogen Fuel Cell vehicles, Battery Electric Vehicles, Hybrids, Plug-in Hybrids etc.

None of these technologies currently is suitable for all customers (cost, performance, durability, range etc.).


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I paid $3.14 on Saturday evening...87....but 10% ethanol


----------



## Joby Becker

Up to $3.54 for regular grade, from $3.29 when this thread started..


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Almost $4.75 a gallon for me


----------



## Thomas Barriano

It cost more for a tank of gas then I paid for my first two cars
53 Ford Tanus $35
56 Borgward Isabella $50 :-(


----------



## maggie fraser

@ £1.32 per LItre x 4.54 l = 1 gallon = approx £6 per gallon or approx $10 per gallon this end....not cheap!


----------



## Ian Forbes

maggie fraser said:


> @ £1.32 per LItre x 4.54 l = 1 gallon = approx £6 per gallon or approx $10 per gallon this end....not cheap!


 Maggie,

To make a valid comparison, a US gallon is only ~3.8 'liters'!


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Small mercies, down a penny and a half today


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Ian Forbes said:


> Maggie,
> 
> To make a valid comparison, a US gallon is only ~3.8 'liters'!


 To also keep in mind, the U.S Gallon is different to the old Canadian Gallon which was an Imperial Gallon.

Canada went metric many years ago. Us older Canadians are still stuck mentaly within the Imperial Gallon.


----------



## Hans Akerbakk

Imperial 1 gallon = 4.54 L
US Gallon = 3.78 L


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Thomas Barriano said:


> It cost more for a tank of gas then I paid for my first two cars
> 53 Ford Tanus $35
> 56 Borgward Isabella $50 :-(


Thomas that is so true for me as well.

My first car I bought was a VW. Memories forever. I paid $50 certified to buy it from the Auto Shop Teacher in High School.

I had to work a month delivering for the drug store on my bike 5 days a week to earn that much cash.

On a empty tank today It will take $100 in fuel for my truckl.


----------



## maggie fraser

Ian Forbes said:


> Maggie,
> 
> To make a valid comparison, a US gallon is only ~3.8 'liters'!


Ok Ok, £5.0274 sterling (@ £1.33 per l today) per US gallon, I ain't getting caught on the exchange.....:lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

$3.19 a gal by my house today - and I need to fill up. Thank god that my car, while a bit small for my needs, gets between 25-30 mpg driven reasonably...but who drives a sports car reasonably anyway?


----------



## Tanith Wheeler

Ian Forbes said:


> Maggie,
> 
> To make a valid comparison, a US gallon is only ~3.8 'liters'!


A US gallon is the same as a British one, litres are different though.


----------



## Mark Horne

A US is 83% of a British Gallon, always has been. So our gallon is nearly a fifth bigger.
I live in Oxford, UK and you can pay close to $10 a gallon or $8.25 if you do the strict conversion to volume.
We drive diesels predominantly, I understand they are to be introduced in the US shortly by Audi and BMW.
What's an example of an economic car for dogs in the US.

Cheers 

Mark


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Mark Horne said:


> A US is 83% of a British Gallon, always has been. So our gallon is nearly a fifth bigger.
> I live in Oxford, UK and you can pay close to $10 a gallon or $8.25 if you do the strict conversion to volume.
> We drive diesels predominantly, I understand they are to be introduced in the US shortly by Audi and BMW.
> What's an example of an economic car for dogs in the US.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


I drive a Volvo V40T wagon it gets 32 miles per gallon. I have the need for speed and am looking for a Subaru WRX wagon or a Volvo V70R wagon. For most of my life I have driven full size Chevrolet Blazers and Tahoes I just got tired of buying gas I was traveling allot for work.


----------



## Kristin Jakubczak

Yesterday I paid $3.12 here in Central NJ.


----------



## Bob Scott

3.15 here today for regular but I'm still driving off of gasoline I bought for my generator a month or so back. 
29 - 34 mpg with my Vibe and I haven't done much of any driving in a while.


----------



## Nicole Lit

Well it's gone up again - paid 4.70 today...


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Short lived reduction. Today $5.62/gal in Toronto


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

my cheap gasstation is up to € 1,589/l, so about $ 8.34 per gallon ](*,)


----------



## Ian Forbes

Tanith Wheeler said:


> A US gallon is the same as a British one, litres are different though.


Nope. A litre is the same as a liter.

See Mark's post above for the ratio between an Imperial (UK) gallon and a US gallon.


----------



## Joby Becker

Tanith Wheeler said:


> A US gallon is the same as a British one, litres are different though.


liters are a metric measurement, metric is a standard rule worldwide.


----------



## Ian Forbes

Mark Horne said:


> A US is 83% of a British Gallon, always has been. So our gallon is nearly a fifth bigger.
> I live in Oxford, UK and you can pay close to $10 a gallon or $8.25 if you do the strict conversion to volume.
> *We drive diesels predominantly, I understand they are to be introduced in the US shortly by Audi and BMW*.
> What's an example of an economic car for dogs in the US.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


Diesels have been available in the US for many years, but many of the European passenger car diesel variants are not taken to the US market for various reasons (cheap gasoline, customer resistance, poor diesel fuel quality, stringent California emissions legislations etc.).


----------



## jacque gillis

$3.64 a gallon for gasin upstate ny...........gettin 5000gal. of diesel today or tommorow thats gonna hurt but when the grass starts to grow here the price will have jumped half again..........guess its time to buy s screw press


----------



## Erin Suggett

Fueled up in Orange County (CA.) this morning...$4.04 a gallon.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

I just got gas and since this thread started, mid grade went from $3.76 to $3.96. Premium is $4.06


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

There was a news blurb on the news tonight that says that the price will rise a full dollar before summer.


----------



## Hans Akerbakk

We'll I'm leaving the mine tomorrow and filled up the F-350 diesel guzzling beast cost me $0.00
up here we have 6 -- 75000 liter tanks of diesel , I kinda wanted to give the tank a hug good-bye.


----------



## susan tuck

Last week 3.10 a gallon, this week 3.20 but that's up here in Washington. I'm leaving Saturday to drive back to So Calif.. I'm afraid that's going to be one heck of an expensive drive.
:-k


----------



## Michelle Reusser

http://www.appeal-democrat.com/news/water-104507-rate-increase.html

Now I'm really pissed. a 45% increase in my water bill. it was $47 when I moved in 9 yrs ago. January it was $61, Feb $81 today...$104. That's some sorta pill to swallow. Rapists! I may as well move down to SoCal.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

$5.68 today, climbimg up again


----------



## jacque gillis

Blamm........truck showed up last night $3.45 a gallon for the diesel


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Alice Bezemer said:


> $ 7.02 Diesel per gallon and $ 8.58 per gallon for Euro 95
> 
> me thinks your prices aint that bad compared to what we pay in the netherlands :sad:


at the pump this morning

Diesel : $ 7.46 per gallon

Euro 95 : $ 8.98 per gallon

They expect Euro95 to reach $ 10.03 per gallon


----------



## maggie fraser

Up 2p a litre from yesterday this end, £1.35 per LITRE!!! Conversion rate to US dollar = very expensive.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

http://www.cnn.com/2011/TRAVEL/03/06/gas.prices/index.html?hpt=T1


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I just filled up on Tuesday I think. Most expensive fill up I've ever had for my car, $47.50 - $3.29 a gal. That was for the cheap stuff, which sucks because my car runs a hell of a lot better on premium.


----------



## Chris McDonald

If gas hits $4.00 a gallon I say we just nuke (in a nice, caring politically correct way) a few of those sand countries and take the gas.
 Im so simple, I just don’t understand why we have not done this yet?


----------



## Bob Scott

Chris McDonald said:


> If gas hits $4.00 a gallon I say we just nuke (in a nice, caring politically correct way) a few of those sand countries and take the gas.
> Im so simple, I just don’t understand why we have not done this yet?



:-$:-$:-$ [-X


----------



## Mike Scheiber

3.60 a gal for reg dirty bastards :evil:


----------



## David Frost

I haven't been out of the house since Thursday, it was $3.39. Yesterday was the first day I felt like My leg wasn't going to fall off, so I'm going exploring today.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Might be a good idea to bring a few Gas Cans when you fill up. Libya has a military building up off their coast and it is not the Libya Navy.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

So, the whole gas price increases stops as of now (hypothetical0

When do you believe the prices return to levels prior to the crisis ?

I bring this up as it appears there might be a change in Libya Politics forthcoming.


----------



## Carlos Machado

Chris McDonald said:


> If gas hits $4.00 a gallon I say we just nuke (in a nice, caring politically correct way) a few of those sand countries and take the gas.
> Im so simple, I just don’t understand why we have not done this yet?


Isn't that what's happening in Iraq & Afghanistan minus the nukes?


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Mid grade was $4.06 today


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Snowed so I went out to start the car early so it'd be warm to take my kid to school...really debating driving him to school with a cold car to save on gas - this sucks.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

What happened to walking to school? Riding bikes to school?


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Don Turnipseed said:


> What happened to walking to school? Riding bikes to school?


I live too close for the bus, I'm over due being pregnant and we have pedophiles that live up the street...my kid is NOT walking to school alone at 7 years old.  That and it snowed and I'm not falling on my ass this morning - we walk most of the time.


----------



## Bob Scott

Don Turnipseed said:


> What happened to walking to school? Riding bikes to school?


I walked it every day in grade school. Damn near a half a block! First Highschool was just over a mile. I walked that. Second Highschool was pretty far. That was a car pool with 4 other guys.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

1.22 /litre (4.60$ US gallon)
gas sucking pig of a Dodge Ram truck... equals ouch! be driving the bicycle alot at this rate...


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I swear I'm not getting my normal mileage either on this expensive gas...seriously, 1/4 tank down and only gone 60 miles or so?!


----------



## Jim Nash

Maxed out my $75 debit card limit at the pump got 20.55 gallons of mid grade . I think it was $3.64 a gallon .


----------



## Bob Scott

Being the sucker that I am for my kids and gkids ( I baby sit three of them) I topped off my daughter's minivan yesterday. 30 + dollars and I think it only took 6-7 gallons.


----------



## Laney Rein

paid $3.35 for basic unleaded at sam's Club - usually the cheapest - have to be member to even use services. We also have grocery store chain that is fairly cheaper and offers reduced prices for purchasing groceries, also. They say don't use the big chains like Exxon/Mobil or Shell since they run the prices.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

$3.50 today......................


----------



## Dana Martin

I think we're at something like $3.59/gal for regular unleaded. Diesel is over $4/gal if I remember the last time I didn't cover my eyes passing the gas station.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Since I started this thread, our price here in the Toronto and surrounding area. Has increasedby a full dollar per canadian gallon. Thread started at approx 4.60 and today at approx 5.60.

How about the price of a quart/liter of engine oil. Anyone seeing increases on oil?


----------



## Rina Rivamonte

Paid $3.74 at Costco today. $80 to fill up the minivan 

Sent from my Droid 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

okay, at an expensive gasstation (Shell) paid today for euro 95:

€ 1,689/liter

€ 1=$1.40, 1 gallon=3,785 liter

that comes to 

*$8.95/gallon*

and rising...


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> okay, at an expensive gasstation (Shell) paid today for euro 95:
> 
> € 1,689/liter
> 
> € 1=$1.40, 1 gallon=3,785 liter
> 
> that comes to
> 
> *$8.95/gallon*
> 
> and rising...


 Another factor that is now very evident.

THE COST OF FOOD.

Food prices are now rising at an alarming rate as the fuel costs rise.


----------



## David Frost

Ours is finally starting to decline a bit. Short-lived, I'm sure, but declining none-the-less. I had reason to travel the past several days and was paying from 349.9 to 369.9. Today, I noticed the price has dropped to 327.9.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Cudahy

David Frost said:


> Ours is finally starting to decline a bit. Short-lived, I'm sure, but declining none-the-less. I had reason to travel the past several days and was paying from 349.9 to 369.9. Today, I noticed the price has dropped to 327.9.
> 
> DFrost


 We too had a short lived drop in fuel cost but the price has since gone back up to the high during this period.


----------

